# If you chose Pokémon mascot...



## Thorne (Jun 5, 2010)

*If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

We all know Pikachu, the little bugger who's the poster boy/girl/rat of the Pokémon franchise as a whole. But if you got to choose the franchise mascot instead, which one would it be?

Keep in mind that it would have to be one of the first 151, obviously. And try to have a little more motivation as to why you chose the particular one then "I chose Charizard because I like it."

Personally, I would choose 

	
	
		
		
	


	




It has a similar cute-factor as Pikachu, but has a better design and is ACTUALLY USEFUL.

Which one would you people choose?


----------



## Autumn (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

Mew. x3


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

Hypno. or Kabutops,Nidoking,Dragonite, or Jumpluff XP


----------



## Ymedron (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

Hmm.
Bulbasaur, because it's first.
Poliwhirl, because it was the first created.
Cubone, because it was one of the first revealed.
Clefairy, because it's manly and was supposed to be the first mascot.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*



Ymedron said:


> Clefairy, because it's manly and was supposed to be the first mascot.


YES. =D

Maybe Ditto, as it could be everything! =]


----------



## spaekle (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

Screw the originals, Croagunk is the new mascot. 



reasons:

it's cute and cuddly
it has circles on its cheeks too
it appeals to boys and girls
it has a newer, edgier attitude that kids these days go for
it's already on the show, they'd just need to kill ash off or something
They're going to release special Croagunk edition BluishPurple version where you and Croagunk have to save the world from Team Retro (who want to turn the world black and white, eliminate of all the post gen-II Pokemon, and nuke Hoenn). Only Croagunk actually evolves because he isn't a bitch. It will be the best selling game in 2012.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> They're going to release special Croagunk edition BluishPurple version where you and Croagunk have to save the world from Team Retro (who want to turn the world black and white, eliminate of all the post gen-II Pokemon, and nuke Hoenn). Only Croagunk actually evolves because he isn't a bitch. It will be the best selling game in 2012.


I want this game.


----------



## Green (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

Screw the originals, Zapdos is the new mascot. 



reasons:

it's spiky and awesome
it's black and can fly
it appeals to green so it /must/ be awesome
it SQUAWKS
it's already on the show, they'd just need to kill articuno and moltres off or something
They're going to release special Zapdos edition YellowyBlack version where every Pokemon you get is Zapdos. All your opponents' Pokemon are Moltres because they fail. :v


----------



## Autumn (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*



Leafpool said:


>


I wholeheartedly agree.
I also agree with Spaekle.


----------



## Thorne (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

Why do people insist on breaking the rules I set? :<


----------



## spaekle (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

It's not Croagunk's fault he came a little late to the party! :c


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*



Male Gardevoir said:


> Why do people insist on breaking the rules I set? :<


Because your rules stop Tropius and Croagunk from being mascots :c

In all seriousness Meowth, because Team Rocket are better than Ash, and he just seems to tick all the same boxes as Pikachu while being a lot more awesome.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*







This is the new mascot of Pokemon.

SEVENTY ZILLION HOURS IN PHOTOSHOP, DON'T STEAL


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*



8D it's heart-shaped, and has circles on its cheeks! What's not to like?


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

Once again, Leafpool wins.


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> This is the new mascot of Pokemon.
> 
> SEVENTY ZILLION HOURS IN PHOTOSHOP, DON'T STEAL


Win.

Brillianttttttttt. *Worships picture*


----------



## Autumn (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*



Spaekle Oddberry said:


>


this is amazing


----------



## Green (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

needs moar zapdos


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

Screw the originals, Snorlax is the new mascot. 



reasons:

it's like a teddy bear: cute, cuddly, and huggable
it's always sleepy
it's funny to watch him move
it has a lazier, tiredier attitude that kids these days will connect with
it's already on the show, they'd just need to kill all the other Pokemon off or something
They're going to release special Snorlax edition BluishBlack version where you and Snorlax have to save the world from Team Workout (who want to encourage physical activity, get you to have a healthy diet, and *gasp* destroy all videogames so that you have nothing left to do but exercise (the bastards!)). Only when you obtain Snorlax it falls on you and flattens you, so you can't do anything for the entire game. It will be the best selling game in 2012.

Just kidding.

Meowth would make for a great mascot, objectively speaking.

It's a normal type. Most mascots are known for being kinda "default".
It's cute enough to appeal to females, but still cool enough to appeal to males.
It's a cat. Cats and dogs have been proven to make good mascots.
It's got a nice design.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*


- It has more evolutionary paths than any other Pokemon (Vaporeon, Jolteon, Flareon, Espeon, Umbreon, Leafeon, Glaceon)
- It's cute and cuddly
- The shiny form is just plain cute
-Normal-typed
- Rare in the games (Most of them, anyway)

I also agree with Meowth being the mascot. Who wants a Team Rocket version of Pokemon?


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*



Flareth said:


> Who wants a Team Rocket version of Pokemon?


<3


----------



## Ymedron (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

ME.

And let us actually DO stuff instead of just blowing our cover by stealing all the slowpokes when the nearby well has wild ones we can legitimately catch. >: V


----------



## Green (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

yes :v

i loved being a rocket in hgss. aside from not getting to wear jeans (:c) it was awesome. c:

also i want mewtwo for the pokemon mascot. its story would be interesting.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

I would love Game Freak forever if they made a Team Rocket-based game. Here's hoping they're actually competent in it though. And here's also hoping for Jessie and James. :3


----------



## Flygon1 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> This is the new mascot of Pokemon.
> 
> SEVENTY ZILLION HOURS IN PHOTOSHOP, DON'T STEAL


...I forgot what I wanted for a mascot. You win :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*



Flareth said:


> I also agree with Meowth being the mascot. Who wants a Team Rocket version of Pokemon?


Mememe

But what would a game with a Meowth mascot be called? Pokémon Creamywhitewithbrownbits?


----------



## Green (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

OOH OOH OOH.

a green day version. with billie joe armstrong as the mascot. yes.

and and and.

tre cool and mike dirnt are roaming legendaries. and team bieber are fighting for justin bieber. and you get to nail him in the crotch with cleats. and he cries like a pussy.

y/y


----------



## Mai (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

Mew. Or Eevee.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*



KronoGreen said:


> OOH OOH OOH.
> 
> a green day version. with billie joe armstrong as the mascot. yes.
> 
> ...


*A wild Justin Bieber appeared*

Billie Joe uses 21 Guns
*Hit 21 times!*
Justin Bieber uses sing
*Billie Joe becomes confused*
*He hurts himself in the confusion*
Billie Joe uses Brain Stew
*Justin Bieber was poisoned*
Justin Bieber uses sing
*Billie Joe's ears begin to bleed*
Billie Joe uses a heart shaped hand grenade
*Justin Bieber faints*
*Billie Joe kicks the unconscious Bieber*


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

I'm glad they went with Pikachu, since I love the damn yellow thing, but wouldn't this guy be so much cuter? 

I could also see a growlithe or a Psyduck as a good mascot.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

;) if only Scyther was the original mascot...

I mean, just look at the cool factor. It's a large bug dinosaur ninja with BLADES FOR ARMS... and it can FLY. Who wouldn't want Pokemon after seeing that?

Also... *eats Bombsii's mascot :3*


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*



Kali the Flygon said:


> ;) if only Scyther was the original mascot...
> 
> I mean, just look at the cool factor. It's a large bug dinosaur ninja with BLADES FOR ARMS... and it can FLY. Who wouldn't want Pokemon after seeing that?
> 
> Also... *eats Bombsii's mascot :3*


Nooooooo, I need that >:[

But Scyther lacks the cuteness that a mascot would need. I for one want SANDSHREW

EDIT: Actually, ditch that last line, a scyther would actually be pretty cool :)


----------



## Yarnchu (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

Sandslash could work. I mean, it has the coolness factor of Scyther blended with the cuteness of Sandshrew.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

magikarp.  for humor.


----------



## Mr. Dude (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

A Caterpie, wait for it, riding on a Charizard!  Who wouldn't want a Charizard that could make you sticky? o.O

...what did I just say?


----------



## eevee_em (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

Eevee. It's cute, its orgianal evolutions show off 3 of basic types, and its newer evolutions show off the newer generations.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

I wouldn't want there to be a set "THIS IS THE MASCOT" Pokémon for the entire series.  There's really no need for that... I mean, think about it--Pikachu didn't really become the "official series mascot" Pokémon until they came out with Yellow.  Before that, it was only the anime that put an unnecessary spotlight on the yellow rat, and the anime really doesn't count.  Plus, the other first-generation games were already selling *buttloads* before Yellow was even a thought.

Instead, there'd be several "mascot" types in each generation--the starters for each generation, the main legendaries (at least in the later games where legendaries are actually involved in the game's plot), and maybe a couple extras every once and a while.  Instead of Pikachu getting plastered all over everything, there'd be a variety of at least half a dozen "mascot" Pokémon per generation.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> This is the new mascot of Pokemon.
> 
> SEVENTY ZILLION HOURS IN PHOTOSHOP, DON'T STEAL


o.o

CROAPIUS, THE UNARGUABLY MOST AWESOME MASCOT POKEMON WILL EVER HAVE.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

Charmander


Why-
Evolves into one of the most badass pokemon of it's gen
It's cute
Ash saves one
It's a starter


OR

Squirtle

Why
-evolves into one of the most powerful pokemon of it's time
-Ash originally wanted one
-Squirtle squad
-Every wonder if Ash had gotten the Squirtle in the first place?


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

i agree with a lot of people that meowth or sandshrew/sandslash would make kickass mascots. also there should be a team rocket game and the end of nugget bridge always pissed me off (and still does), but that's off-topic. 

meowth and sandslash are both cute and badass and those are the two things you need. pikachu sort of accomplishes cuteness but that's it. 

also dragonair. dragonair is badass and adorable and beautiful and pretty much amazing, i'd personally pick either it or sandslash.

or jynx for the lulz


----------



## Phantom (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

You people know there is a modded version of pokemon that goes from the team rocket perspective? You can steal pokemon. It's not finished yet, but it's playable, it's called Pokemon Toxic Purple. It's a hack on FireRed.


----------



## Wargle (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

Magikarp. For the luuls. Think:

Ash would recieve a Magikarp from Oak, travel far and wide and get his ass kicked by gyms, but Magikarp doesn't want to evovle. Then it learns Bounce and begins to own everyone.


----------



## Mustardear (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

FARFETCH'D

It has a leek for a sword.


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

Screw the orginals, Mewtwo is the new mascot.

(I'mtoolazytopostthespritessoI'lljustwritethishere)

reasons:

-He's feline-looking, which should be "down wit da kidz" who are all hip and enjoy "LOLcats" and whatever other cat-based humor sites those crazy kids are currently using.

-He uses his FUCKING INSANE TELIKINESIS TO BREAK SMASH DESTROY EVIL SCIENCE LABORATORY EQUIPMENT SHIT SMASH KABAM EXPLOSION HOLY FUCK MY ARMS AAAGGGHHHHH

-He's been with us from the start

-He has freakin' awesome poke-boobs.

They're going to release special Mewtwo PalePurpleish edition in which you save the universe from Team LAME-ASS LOSERS from making everything totally suck balls by using your INSANE TELIKENESIS POWER! Also, the evil team fight exclusively with MR. MIIIIIME!! AHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*


----------



## NegativeVibe (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

^^That is awesome



> They're going to release special Snorlax edition BluishBlack version where you and Snorlax have to save the world from Team Workout (who want to encourage physical activity, get you to have a healthy diet, and *gasp* destroy all videogames so that you have nothing left to do but exercise (the bastards!)). Only when you obtain Snorlax it falls on you and flattens you, so you can't do anything for the entire game. It will be the best selling game in 2012.


And so is this.

Seriously though, Dragonite because...it's a cuddly dragon, I suppose.


----------



## Enkoe (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*



Zangviper said:


>


THIS. THIS. THIS. I WANT THIS NOW. TSUTARJA IS SO AWESOME IT PWNS EVERYONE.

But it isn't THAT cute... Mijimaru maybe? (Someone do Mijimaru because I'm too lazy! D: )


----------



## Loffyglu (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*



Zangviper said:


>


You win, my friend.

BUUUUT if I had to choose other than that, hm... I'd probably go with all of the Kanto starters; the reason being is that, well, they were the first three Pokemon that you had a choice from in the very first two Pokemon games. I dunno, it just... sort of makes sense in my head, I think. :P


----------



## Superbird (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

Either Golbat or Golem. They were in every game, too!


----------



## Latimew (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

Mew, because Latia's ins't allowed! ):


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 4, 2018)

*Re: If you chose Pokémon mascot...*

Rukario (Lucario) or Myuu (Mew)

;3

EDIT: Or classic Clefairy. Sorta a bummer we didn't get the pink mascot we were gonna get...i like pink.....


----------

